

RubberDuck.js: Javascript mvc framework. - rubberducker
https://github.com/niedbalski/rubberduck.js
RubberDuck.js is a pretty minimal(minified 7KB) framework written to build simple single page applications quickly.
======
rubberducker
Contributors welcome!

